# See How This Texas Man Deals with Intolerant Muslims Who Try To Bully Him Out Of His Home



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(GOP Daily Dose) -- KATY, Texas - When an Islamic group moved in next door and told Craig Baker the pigs on his family's 200-year-old Texas farm had to go, he and his swine decided to fight back.
In protest of being asked to move, Davis began staging elaborate pig races on Friday afternoons - one of the Islamic world's most holy days.
Craig's neighbors, the Katy Islamic Association, have plans to build a mosque and community compound on the 11 acres they purchased alongside his farm.
Baker, 46, a stone-shop owner whose family has owned the farm for two centuries, says the association knew about the pigs when they bought the property, and it's not fair for them to ask him to get rid of the animals.
"I am just defending my rights and my property," Baker said. "They totally disrespected me and my family."
Initially Baker and Kamel Fotouh, the president of the 500-member Islamic Association, were on good terms. But things turned sour at a town meeting, where Baker says Fotouh insulted him by asking him to move.
"That was the last straw for me &#8230; calling me a liar, especially in front of three or four hundred people at that meeting," Baker said. "Mr. Fotouh said it would be a good idea if I considered packing up my stuff and moving out further to the country."

http://www.redflagnews.com/headline...-muslims-who-try-to-bully-him-out-of-his-home


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------

